# What can God never see?



## Alfagreyus (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi!

Without taking into account the issue of establishing a stone by God, which he won't be able to pick up, how do you think, may be something in this world, what can God never see?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Alfagreyus said:


> Hi!
> 
> Without taking into account the issue of establishing a stone by God, which he won't be able to pick up, how do you think, may be something in this world, what can God never see?


meh?!?!


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

W.T.F:confused13::confused13::confused13:


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Guys, just to inform you that i have just Googled this bizarre question

and it seems this person asks this question on most forum sites,

even uses the same login name!!

here is one of the answeres given

" What happens when an irresistable force meets an immovable object? It is a logical contradiction as your question is. God can only do what is in his nature and logically possible. God cannot do evil, make square circles, nor destroy himself. He is only all-powerful in the sense that he can do all possible things."

:321:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Too much time on your hands Scott lol. Just ignore the twonk


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just finished work mate and trying to wind down,

AHHHHH the power of Google!!:beerchug:


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

When an irresistable force meets an immovable object it's deflected off.

Back to this loon though.

He's no-where near as bad as the one who tried to pm me on here to convert me to buddhism.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You get these questions from time to time, every now and then you'll proabably see some porn too, there are a load of people who have nothing better to do than spam forums, they are ususally seen quite quickly be me JayC or NLG and removed. if anyone gets any pm's (on a regualr basis) asking stuff like this or telling them to guy shop at mystoreisdabomb.com or something like that let me know and i can sort it out.

There are a few limits i could put in place, like making a post limit for pm's ie: You've got to post more than 30 times before you can send a pm etc...

Anyway welcome to the Forum Alfraygus i look forward to more of your mma wisdom


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

scottgriffiths1 said:


> and it seems this person asks this question on most forum sites,
> 
> even uses the same login name!!


Yes. It's called spam  Marc does uk-mma have the email verification or other sort of protection against these automats?

If gawd was physically strolling in this world, I'm pretty sure he'd be hitting the gym right now, working on his submissions.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Yes. It's called spam  Marc does uk-mma have the email verification or other sort of protection against these automats?
> 
> If gawd was physically strolling in this world, I'm pretty sure he'd be hitting the gym right now, working on his submissions.


He'd be rolling with us and coming to my new class when i get it up and running :fight: oh yes:002:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

How do you think God would fare against Anderson Silva in an MMA match.

I think Anderson Silva IS God, in human form.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I think he would have issue's training in a robe!.

Plus rolling with him would not be too much fun - bits of cheese stuck in his beard n' stuff kinda funky, sorry I'm drinking export as this goes out.:beerchug:


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

JayC said:


> How do you think God would fare against Anderson Silva in an MMA match.
> 
> I think Anderson Silva IS God, in human form.


Anderson Silva is no Robbie Fowler


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hahahaha, how could I forget the legend himself!?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> He'd be rolling with us and coming to my new class when i get it up and running :fight: oh yes:002:


JC is one tough cookie.

I got this link in another forum.

http://dotsub.com/films/moredemands/index.php?autostart=true&language_setting=en_1618

I don't really like religion discussion (mostly because all religious seem quite annoying to me) but the man of the video put in pixels what does in my head, he was even accurate about the weather, I wonder how that happened


----------

